# مساعدى في مشروع تخرجي



## noran ahmed (17 فبراير 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

لو سمحتوا ياريت حد يفيدني في ربط الموبايل بالميكروكنترولر باستخدام لغة الميكروبيزك و من فضلكو ازاي اعمل محاكاة للدائرى علي برنامج بروتس انا غير قادرة على ايجاد ca_53 في برنامج االبروتس

ارجو المساعدة


----------



## A.malla (17 فبراير 2012)

يا ريت لو توضح اكتر شو بدك تعمل, بس مبدئيا حسب ما فمت منك :
لازم تعرف آلية تشفير الموبايل الي عندك (نوكيا يختلف عن سوني وكذلك حسب الاصدار), حيث يجب عليك وصله بكبل (يفضل USB) مع المتحكم عن طريق دارة وسيطة ولذلك افضل الـ USB أو COM.

وبعد معرفة التشفير الذي يستخدمه الجوال لارسال المعلومات يمكنك برمجة متحكمك بشكل موافق لتلك الآلية (شغل صعب يا صديقي) بحيث يحقق مطلبك (ما عمل دارتك؟؟؟)

أما بالنسبة للمحاكاة فبرنامج بروتوس ضعيف فيما يخص الجوال انصحك بتعلم البرنامج العملاق Labview

بالتوفيق


----------



## noran ahmed (17 فبراير 2012)

الدائره هدفها عمل كنترول على منزل من خلال ان المستخدم من هاتفه يرسل رساله للموبايل الذي يعمل ك gsm module لعمل شئ في المنزل و ذلك يتم من خلال الميكروكنترولر التي تتكم في بعض اشياء في المنزل وايضا ال gsm module يرسل رسالى للمستخدم اذا حدث تسرب غاز في المنزل او حريق وهكذا
انا سؤالي بعد عمل البرمجة بالميكروبيسك باستخدام AT COMMANDS جيت اعمل محاكاة للدائرة على البروتس والدائرة تتكون من pic 16f877a
و max 232
,كيبل CA-53
المشكلة انس لم استطع ايجاد هذا النوع من الكابل على البروتس فياريت لو حد يقدر يقولي ما اسم هذا الكابل على البروتس


----------

